# New Rubik's cube app coming out



## nlee918 (Nov 17, 2012)

Whats up cubers 

So i have made a new rubiks cube app, but i dont know weather to make the thing 99 cents or just free.
Im actually just 12 years old. I might not need any money, but I sorta want some money so that I can buy myself stuff. 
The reason of why im thinking about making the app free also is because I have been searching for a free app with algorithms, but I could not find anything on the app store  just looking out for the people who cant buy the apps (like me cuz of mah parents)

So anyway theres a stopwatch, oll algs, pll algs, f2l algs, beginner algs, 2 look algs, notation page, little bit of tips and history, and yeah thats about it.

Email me if you want screen shots because for some reason, I cant put them here: [email protected]

Thanks alot guys in advance


----------



## Akiro (Nov 17, 2012)

I think that someone should really make an app with less known algs in it, algs like COLLs, CLLs or even Roux stuff. That would really help!


----------



## nlee918 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ill actually consider that in future updates but for now im going to stick with the most common ones.


----------



## WBCube (Nov 17, 2012)

Why can't you put in your screenshots? Are you getting an error?


----------



## nlee918 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah getting a ! after clicking upload


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 17, 2012)

I think u should give us some promotion codes so we can try it out and give u suggestions whether it's worth $0.99 or not


----------



## nlee918 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion, ill definitely think about it


----------



## MalusDB (Nov 18, 2012)

Props for being driven enough and (hopefully) talented enough to make a good app at 12 years of age! I think that the only issue with payment is the actual having to pay, ie, some people don't have access to a payment method since they have no debit card yada yada.. I can't see how anyone could gripe over .99 cents. Like thats a can of coke.


----------



## Cruzer50 (Nov 18, 2012)

How about you just give a 2 or 3 month free trial so we can see how it is and we can let you know if you should charge 99 cents or not.


----------



## IngeneroiOS (Nov 18, 2012)

As another app developer, I'd say there are a few things to think about. First, don't fluctuate on pricing: choose a price for release then stick to it, unless you want to start it off at a dollar and then move the price up later down the line. Second, take a look and see what other apps there are which are similar. The market for timers has become somewhat saturated over the past year, at least on iOS (I'm not sure of the situation on Android), so there's some heavy competition if you want to focus on that aspect. If you want to focus on algorithms instead, then Badmephisto has a relatively basic app out there for a dollar. Do you think you could improve on that? If so, how can you make it easier and better to use for the user? Perhaps include an optimal solver for the 3x3 for different cases.
Basically, try to be as honest as possible with yourself when asking what you have to offer. If you think the best place you can improve on what's already out there is price, then compete in that area – free with ad support, possibly? If it's in content, then provide the best original content you can. If it's in design and ease of use, then work on those areas until you're completely happy with it. Ideally, you want to be best in all of these areas, but that's hard to do. If you add enough value, then people will pay for it.


----------



## nlee918 (Nov 20, 2012)

MalusDB said:


> Props for being driven enough and (hopefully) talented enough to make a good app at 12 years of age! I think that the only issue with payment is the actual having to pay, ie, some people don't have access to a payment method since they have no debit card yada yada.. I can't see how anyone could gripe over .99 cents. Like thats a can of coke.



Yeah, thanks!!! Maybe 99 cents is ideal.



Cruzer50 said:


> How about you just give a 2 or 3 month free trial so we can see how it is and we can let you know if you should charge 99 cents or not.



As i said i would consider it.



IngeneroiOS said:


> As another app developer, I'd say there are a few things to think about. First, don't fluctuate on pricing: choose a price for release then stick to it, unless you want to start it off at a dollar and then move the price up later down the line. Second, take a look and see what other apps there are which are similar. The market for timers has become somewhat saturated over the past year, at least on iOS (I'm not sure of the situation on Android), so there's some heavy competition if you want to focus on that aspect. If you want to focus on algorithms instead, then Badmephisto has a relatively basic app out there for a dollar. Do you think you could improve on that? If so, how can you make it easier and better to use for the user? Perhaps include an optimal solver for the 3x3 for different cases.
> Basically, try to be as honest as possible with yourself when asking what you have to offer. If you think the best place you can improve on what's already out there is price, then compete in that area – free with ad support, possibly? If it's in content, then provide the best original content you can. If it's in design and ease of use, then work on those areas until you're completely happy with it. Ideally, you want to be best in all of these areas, but that's hard to do. If you add enough value, then people will pay for it.



Yes, thank you for your suggestion/advice .
This app isnt only a timer though. I have realized that the app store has been crowded with timers lol and im not aiming to comete on that. Also, yes i believe that i can improve on the apps out there; i have included permutation names, probabilities, and a clean UI in my app using tab bar and navigation controllers. For the app's initial release, its not going to be as feature packed of course. I have tried to put ad support, but sadly I have time to do so and understand it at the same time. Maybe you could give me a little tutorial ? But I believe that it is ok.


----------



## Dw42s (Nov 21, 2012)

one suggestion i have is to integrate WCA rankings into it, many times i want to show people the top 10 or so


----------



## WBCube (Nov 21, 2012)

Dw42s said:


> one suggestion i have is to integrate WCA rankings into it, many times i want to show people the top 10 or so



Or you could sort of have it like a leader board, where you can compare your averages to everyone's in the WCA to see where you rank, or something


----------



## nlee918 (Nov 22, 2012)

Dw42s said:


> one suggestion i have is to integrate WCA rankings into it, many times i want to show people the top 10 or so





WBCube said:


> Or you could sort of have it like a leader board, where you can compare your averages to everyone's in the WCA to see where you rank, or something


Thanks for the suggestions, this will come in future updates


----------



## Outsmash (Nov 23, 2012)

You don't HAVE TO rush to release it. Just take a few more weeks than you would and pack in a lot more stuff.
Like someones said, maybe COLL, CLL (2x2), Roux algs. Also, optimal algs, algs from different angles, PLL recognition.
And if you add in a good enough built in timer, it would be the one app everyone needs/wants/could do with.


----------

